# Would you buy take that tickets on ebay?



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello!!

Just after a bit of advice... really want to see take that at wembley... can only find tickets on ebay or seatwave (over £200 on there for 2).

I can find them for about £150 for 2.. buy it now. Would rather just buy it now that bid as i can't get on ebay at work so would be hard to keep track.

I've bought stuff before and had no probs but its been small max £50. 

So would you?? Can't help feeling that i might get there and not get in. All the feedback seems good but they've not sold any other tix!

Any advise welcome.. or if you've got tickets to sell  #

Thanks x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry, cant be of much help - I have never bought tickets of somewhere like ebay either as i have a nagging feeling I wouldnt get in! Esp with that kind of money I would be a bit careful  
R
x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Starr

My sister bought some a couple of years ago on ebay and we never got the tickets, I'm sure there are lots of genuine tickets on there but just wanted to say be careful.

On the otherhand I have bought tickets on ebay for other events and they have been genuine, I'm sorry if this is not much help I just couldn't read and run, not when Take That are involved    we were heartbroken when they didn't come and the seller disappeared  

Laura x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been looking too - I went to Coventry and I want to go again  

I've bought tickets on Ebay before and never had any problem, have also sold them on there.  It's an awful lot of money if the seller isn't genuine though, does paypal offer any protection??

As an extra precaution you could contact the seller and ask them to send you their proof of purchase?  This is what I sent to buyers so they could be sure it was a genuine sale.

Hope you get some!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thought i'd update..

Well i went for it.. the seller had sold tickets before and had 100% feedback.. Have had an email from him and he attached his receipt.. it also had his full name and home address on it so am hopeful it will be ok..

Thanks again for the advice girls x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay!!  You are going to have an AMAZING night - I was never a fan (went along with a friend at the last minute as her friend couldn't make it) but they totally blew me away!  I even tried to get tickets from Ebay for the following night  n  Very Impressed x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya-my friend has 2 tickets for sale £75 each and she is very trustworthy let me know xx


----------

